# Qld: Bigriggen Bass.



## Fisherholic18 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello their fellow yakkers, I'm reporting in on my recent week spent at the Bigriggen caravan park. The flood gates from maroon made fishing in the creek very difficult with the yak, I was getting pushed into every tree possible. After getting to maroon dam and fishing endless hours only to be rewarded with spangled perch and nasty case of blue or green algae poison, which had me wasting my time on the toilet. The flood gates were then shut on our last day at the park, we took a trip up the once swollen creek and found some brilliant places for a fish or two. My dad and uncle agreed that bass would congregate in this area, so it was settled the yak was taken down to the glassy water and I began my short journey to the creek. The small Berkley shallow diving lure was casted out into the water and landed with a nice soft bloop, I then slowly paddled up river past the trees. In less than a 20 metre trawl, the rod started to bend and shake violently, this was the first bass of the trip and measured at 25cm, little effort was put in and rewarded with even more bass of the same size. These small bass were very fun and lively, but the big ones were quite elusive. My uncle threw in his first lure, and did not catch any fish as I brought in fish in the dozens. Every time I caught a fish, the yak was taken back to my uncle and I would rub in the fact I caught one with cocky remarks. It was darkening, so I decided to take one more trawl, the lure vibrated within centimetres of the trees and the rod buckled. Line was taken, this was a big one, and he ran for the trees. I tightened the drag and pulled back at him, testing the strength of my 8 pound braid and 4 pound black magic fluorocarbon line. This bass surfaced and I gave him a comfort lift into the boat, it was a 35 cm fish, he was extremely fat for his size. I decided while the fish were biting I would give some more trawls, and more fish of lesser quality were found. The next morning I was eager to try again, the mist rose of the water and some bass were spotted, the water in the creek was running to fast, so I fished the bank which fed the creek, some fish were caught with the biggest being 30cm. one of the fish was brought up with a large bite out of his back, this frightened me quite a bit, it is freshwater so does anyone have an idea on what this might have been. Sadly my favourite lure was lost to a low lying tree, which forced me to switch to a deeper diving atomic lure. The fish hit this lure harder than the last, this ended the trip perfectly. New Pb bass 35 cm  .


----------



## beneel (Mar 1, 2010)

Great report, and good to see you got out despite the wet weather. Certainly was the most amount of rain/ flood water we have seen around maroon/ moogerah for quite a while. The weather stopped me getting out over xmas. Didnt have any luck on surface lures at Maroon? Hopefully get up there in the next few days if the weather stays fine and the crowds have thinned out.


----------



## Fisherholic18 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes the weather was definately as disadvantage to many fishos, its just lucky we were camping and i could wait most of it out. Yes maroon and moogerah would rarely see that amount of rain, the fish probably thought it was a bit odd. Yes tried surface lures for about 1 and a half hours during the low light in the morning, with no luck, not even a hit. Hopefully you get up there and catch more then i did, however i believe more rain will be setting in by wednesday, for your sake i hope this is wrong. I do agree the crowds will be disinclined to head up there after rain like this. Just do yourself a favour and dont eat any of the fish, when we went up there the council apparently was late in putting up the warning signs, so most people were unaware. Good luck for your next trip beneel.


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

It sounds like an eel I have seen them take baby ducks off the surface they eat anything.


----------



## Fisherholic18 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh my god really, ducks? Thats amazing, it does sound like the most reasonable explanation to the big wound then. Where have you seen this happen, might have to go there and chuck a bait out for some big eels .


----------



## beneel (Mar 1, 2010)

If you want to catch really big eels go to Moogerah Dam. There are some monsters in there, i certainly wouldnt want to bring one on a yak, lol.


----------



## Fisherholic18 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok then i will have to make a trip there, been there before and seen some huge fish surface, maybe they were also eels. Have you caught some big one there beneel.


----------



## beneel (Mar 1, 2010)

Not in my kayak but have been in a tinny and caught big ones. Have seen eels caught in there as thick as a mans leg. They cover your line, boat and everything in slimey crap that is hard to get rid of. Use a big chunk of liver/offal and you should definately catch one. They even hit lures sometimes. I hope like hell everytime i go there i dont catch one because i dont want to bring it near the kayak and i dont want to have to cut my lure off,lol! I have seen them come right up to the surface beside my kayak just checkin me out. I quickly wind up and piss off somewhere else. If you went there to target them it would probably be fun and some people even enjoy eating them. good luck.


----------



## Fisherholic18 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow liver, i have heard of that before but never tried it. Thanks for ya help, you got my hopes up lol


----------

